# When I grow up.....



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 18, 2018)

I want to be a Hurricane!







Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 18, 2018)

Cute.


----------



## herman1rg (Sep 18, 2018)

LOve it, would be good to know more details.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 18, 2018)

herman1rg said:


> LOve it, would be good to know more details.




Here ya go.

CCARCS-RIACC - Aircraft Details

















Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Sep 18, 2018)

WWWWWWAAAANNNNTTTTT


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 18, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 19, 2018)

Cool....mini Hurricane...just add water...!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 19, 2018)

I bet that is fun to fly!


----------

